# Technical Documentation



## tessio (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello,

I just got curious about how an hardware get supported by the kernel. 
The kernel developers need to read the thousands of pages of, for example, the X58 chipset documentation to support it?


*non english native speaker*


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2010)

Perhaps the FreeBSD Developers Handbook and The FreeBSD list of projects will provide some insights.


----------

